# A little sneak peek into DomainAgent 0.3



## dAgent (May 30, 2013)

Here's a preview of how the next version will look:



 

And another screenshot:



I hope I'm not spamming too much


----------



## BK_ (May 30, 2013)

Majorly looking forward to this!

No 'created' date column?


----------



## dAgent (May 30, 2013)

BK_ said:


> Majorly looking forward to this!
> 
> No 'created' date column?


this is just a list, clicking upon the domain will bring a "single-post" view, which will include created-date, notes, tags/categories and will allow to edit those details


----------



## MannDude (May 30, 2013)

Looks really great!


----------



## dAgent (May 31, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## Marc M. (May 31, 2013)

@dAgent - that looks awesome!


----------



## vanarp (May 31, 2013)

Colorful. I like it.

One quick thought. How about displaying "Number of Days Remaining" instead of OR along with "Renewal Date" ?


----------



## dAgent (May 31, 2013)

great idea!


----------



## raidz (May 31, 2013)

This look very cool. When is it going to be released and is this going to be paid or oss?


----------



## dAgent (May 31, 2013)

It's all OSS, see the link in my sig for details. I hope to have 0.3 ready by Sunday next.


----------



## BK_ (May 31, 2013)

@dAgent, Thanks for the reply.

As soon as 0.3 comes out I'll throw this up on a box and start using it  Can't wait.


----------



## dAgent (Jun 2, 2013)

Partly working demo is up:

http://dagent.org/demo/index.php

 

Work is going ahead of schedule and 0.3 will be released this week (working ofc)!

 

Mobile look:


----------

